# ¿Cómo saber el nivel de un depósito de agua?



## Mer (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola a todos! 
Yo quería plantear una pequeña duda a ver si alguno me podría echar una mano. La cuestión es: ¿qué me recomendais para poder controlar/saber el nivel de agua de un depósito? Yo había pensado en un caudalímetro, pero no estoy nada convencida de mi idea. Así que espero que alguno me eche un cable con el tema. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## quantum (Ene 24, 2007)

usa un sensor de nivel, hay muchos en el mercado. a buen precio


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 24, 2007)

O puedes diseñar uno, con un conversor analogo digital que mida l la variacion de una bomba conectada a un microcontrolador, busca que en el foro ya se ha trabajado este tema


----------



## Juan Quiroz Navarro (Ene 26, 2007)

puedes armar un circuito de detector de nivel bajo con un "timer" un circuito 555 y siseñar una configuracion de relevadores para que haga lo que quieras.


----------



## Ehecatl (Ene 26, 2007)

También puedes medir la presión que existe en el fondo del depósito.


----------



## JoS182 (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola como te va, te comento yo fabrique de manera muy sencilla un indicador de nivel por varillas, si quieren te paso el circuito que lo tengo en formato circuit maker, o veo la forma de subirlo aca. El indicador de nivel mide tanque lleno, 3/4, 1/2, 1/4, Vacio y tiene un indicación de error.

Como te dije es muy fácil el circuito, pero tenes que tener conocimientos de las compuertas lógicas, porque si tenes un error al fabricarlo y no seguis el circuito va a ser imposible arreglarlo.

Lo que te quedaria es reemplazar esos switches por un circuito que detecte si hay agua un 1 y si no hay agua un 0. Lo haces con un negadora 40106 siempre use yo. Despues subo bien esa parte del circuito si queres.


----------



## Viernes (Ene 26, 2007)

Yo también ando en busca de un dispositivo que me permita medir el nivel de agua
del tinaco de mi casa. He encontrado tres proyectos parecidos:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/sensaniv/index.htm
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/nivagua/index.htm
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Alarm/water_lev_alm.htm

Sin embargo me gustaría encontrar un dispositivo que me entregue una salida
de preferencia lineal... si conocen alguno, por favor díganme.

Saludos

-- VIERNES --


----------



## piratex (Ene 27, 2007)

Se me ocurre algo (casero   )...

Puedes usar algo asi como un flotador sujeto a una varilla la cual conectada a una etapa de reduccion o simplemente directo conectada a un potenciometro lineal... el cual conectado a un conversor A/D te ayude a sensar los distintos niveles de agua...
En la siguiente etapa mediante un micro o el PC interpretes esos niveles de tension y mediante una calibracion "experimental" de los niveles diseñes la rutina para manejar esos resultados..

es un idea al aire nada mas... voy a intentar diseñar algo.. y ahi posteo.

Chao!


----------



## rafael ahumada (Ene 29, 2007)

HOLA:
Me gustaría aportar algo también. Para determinar el nivel de un liquido en un deposito o tanque lo mejor es colocar dentro del mismo varios sensores detectores de nivel del tipo switch on/off. No se exactamente de que tipo de aplicación te refieres (industrial o domestica) y que tipo de recipiente y cuales son las dimensiones que vas a manejar, dependiendo de ello puedes aomodar la alternativa que màs económica te paresca.


----------



## Viernes (Ene 30, 2007)

Gracias, piratex, gracias Rafael...
Realmente a mí me gustaría encontrar un dispositivo "mágico", que no cueste demasiado... un dispositivo con su cable para arrojar al tinaco y en el extremo opuesto del cable, poder medir alguna resistencia o algun milivoltaje, o "algo" para poder interpretar y conocer el nivel de agua del tinaco.

La opción del flotador es buena, pero no se ajusta a la forma del tinaco... seguramente no voy a encontrar ese "dispositivo mágico" y voy a terminar por implementar alguno de los proyectos que puse en mi post anterior.

De todos modos... si alguien conoce ese dispositivo que busco, le pido que me lo diga.

La idea general es la siguiente (modo manual)
1) Instalar el dispositivo en el tinaco que está sobre mi casa
2) Instalar otro dispositivo en el tinaco del patio trasero.
3) Colocar en la cocina "un implemento" para revisar ambas lecturas.
4) Salir al patio a encender la bomba para subir agua del tinaco inferior al superior cuando sea necesario.

Segunda parte... modo automático (esta es la parte más interesante para mí)
Encontré varios dispositivos similares al siguiente:
http://linuxdevices.com/news/NS6252722644.html
Es una computadora de tipo "embedded" de bajo costo con muchas líneas para leer sensores (nivel de agua, presión de agua y gas, temperatura del boiler, etc). y varias salidas (relay para encender la bomba, etc)

Ahora regreso al tinaco:
El sensor del tinaco debe tener cierta compatibilidad para ser leido por la computadora y de preferencia debe dar una salida lineal. Tengo un ahorro que quiero dedicar a la compra de la computadora, pero no lo voy a hacer hasta estar seguro de los sensores del nivel de agua y sus características.

Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias

-- VIERNES --


----------



## Mer (Ene 30, 2007)

Muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones, son todas bien recibidas. Ahora tendré que analizar la que mejor se adapte a mis necesidades.

¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## 20deoctubre (Jun 24, 2009)

Un saludo...
quisiera ideas sobre como medir el nivel de agua de un tinaco de agua purificada, necesito un sensor que tenga la capacidad de medir el nive del agua en un tinaco sin entrar en contacto con ella. 

He pensado en un emisor laser, pero se me hace que la profundiad del tinaco no lo permitiria...

que piensan uds ?   gracias por su tiempo


----------

